# Ebro-Stausee bei Mequinenza (Spanien)



## Viking Cologne (1. Januar 2006)

*Petri Heil *

wir wollen im Mai mal für eine Woche mal runter,

ist von euch schon einer mal da gewesen, wenn ja könnte er mir ein paar infos zukommen lassen.

Gruß aus Köln der Viking


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee bei Mequinenza (Spanien)*

http://www.siluro-castillo.de/

Die Seite geht nur leider zur Zeit nicht - warum auch immer....

Gruss
burn77


----------



## ThorstenECN (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee bei Mequinenza (Spanien)*



			
				Viking Cologne schrieb:
			
		

> *Petri Heil *
> 
> wir wollen im Mai mal für eine Woche mal runter,
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich war schon ein öfters da unten, was willst du genau wissen? Mit welchem Anbieter fahrt ihr? Auf was wollt ihr fischen Waller, Karpfen, Zander...? Habt ihr schon das passende Angelgerät?
Sag mal bescheid, dann kann ich dir vielleicht helfen.
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Viking Cologne (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee bei Mequinenza (Spanien)*



			
				ThorstenECN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich war schon ein öfters da unten, was willst du genau wissen? Mit welchem Anbieter fahrt ihr? Auf was wollt ihr fischen Waller, Karpfen, Zander...? Habt ihr schon das passende Angelgerät?
> Sag mal bescheid, dann kann ich dir vielleicht helfen.
> Gruß
> Thorsten


 
Hallo Thorsten
hauptsächlich auf Zander, ( auf alles was geht ) gebuchen wollen wir nächste Woche, habe da Preiswertes gefunden ( http://www.angelreisen-slowik.de ) Angelgerät müßen wir das eine oder andere noch holen. Wenn du mir etwas anbieten kannst, schick mir doch mal ne e-Mail. Wie sind die Einkaufsmöglichkeiten vor Ort.
Gruß Willi


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee bei Mequinenza (Spanien)*

@ ThorstenECN:

Hi! Hast Du da unten auch schon auf Zander gefischt? Geht da ordentlich was auf Gummi??

Gruss
burn77


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ebro-Stausee bei Mequinenza (Spanien)*

Hallo,
Zander könnt Ihr überall fangen, In Maquinenza solltet Ihr auf Waller gehn.
Nur wenn ich schon daran denke könnte ich schon wieder mein Auto packen und die 24 Stunden non Stopp durchfahren.
Einfach Irre das ganze.
Ich war schon viel unterwegs, von Norwegen bis Alaska. Aber Maquinenza ist einfach toll.
Ich gönne Euch in der Zeit wo Ihr dort vorort seit, etliche Runns auf die Schnäbler und natürlich einige zwei Meter Fische.
Günstig absteigen könnt Ihr bei Bavaria. Dort buche ich auch immer eine kleine Blockhütte für eine Hand voll Euros.
Einfach nur Geil.
Gruß
Dirk


----------

